

Chopin on an 1832 Pleyel Under Creative Commons (Kickstarter) - robertDouglass
https://www.kickstarter.com/projects/opengoldberg/kimiko-ishizaka-plays-chopin-on-an-1832-pleyel

======
crazycomposer
A fantastic, worthy project which will allow everyone to experience Chopin's
24 Preludes on the instrument Chopin composed the music on (the TYPE of piano
that Chopin composed it for, and on, not the actual piano); the recording will
also be added to the Wiki page about the Preludes - for FREE - truly, a
wonderful example of the democratization of music. The performer, Kimiko
Ishizaka, has also released the "Open" Goldberg Variations, and, most
recently, the "Open" Well-Tempered Clavier, Book 1 - both by J.S. Bach (which
are available to be heard for free) - which are both brilliant performances.
She is an amazing, sensitive pianist who will, undoubtedly, perform the Chopin
with marvellous musicality and sensitivity.

------
hcderaad
Her Bach recordings are world class, I can't wait to hear what she can donwith
these masterpieces (both the music and the instrument)!

------
robertDouglass
Chopin loved Pleyels so much he even took one on vacation with him to the
island of Majorca. There, he composed the 24 Préludes which Kimiko Ishizaka
will record (with 4K video), and release to the Creative Commons.

